# multicard reader not finding cards

## kaius

Hi,

I have problem with my internal multicard reader (connected via USB).

In lsusb it shows up as 'Integrated Circuit Solution, Inc' (0dda:0001) and thats all. Inserting or removing my SD card doesnt show up anywhere.

When I'm booting with 'noapic' kernel option then udev creates nodes /dev/sde up to /dev/sdf but still no partition info or reaction to my SD card.

Same reader works under Win and also it worked with my old gentoo box (x86).

I'm using 2.6.22-gentoo-r1 kernel (tried also mm-sources with now luck), CPU is AMD64x2 4200+ and motherboard is Gigabyte GA-M55S-S3

----------

## Nordog

Do you have all of the following enabled in your kernel?

```
Device Drivers  --->

    SCSI device support  --->

       <*> SCSI device support

       <*>   SCSI disk support

       <*>   SCSI generic support

       [*]   Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device

    USB support --->

       <*> Support for Host-side USB 

       <*>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

       <*>   OHCI HCD support

       <*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and Via) support 

       <*>   USB Mass Storage support
```

----------

## kaius

Yes everything is compiled in - I have no problems with USB flash, digicam (also as usb mass storage) or mp3 player. 

here is lsusb output

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 0dda:0001 Integrated Circuit Solution, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 05a9:4519 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 03eb:3301 Atmel Corp. at43301 4-port Hub

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c517 Logitech, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:c302 Hewlett-Packard

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

this cardreader is behind internal usb hub (03eb:3301 Atmel Corp. at43301 4-port Hub) - there is no problems with this hub also.

If this doesnt work - may be someone could suggest reader that will work   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Nordog

I'm not sure what to suggest. What is the output of 'dmesg' when you have inserted a memory card?

----------

## kaius

output is nothing    :Sad:  - there is no reaction

----------

## Nordog

That's quite strange. If it worked on your x86 box is should also on your new one.

What's make is this multicard reader (or perhaps it isn't marked) ?

----------

## kaius

It's made be sweex. Looks like this. 

I bought it many years ago and used until now without problem.

It has integrated USB hub (gives to me 2 more USB connector on the fronpanel) 

I'm not sure but actual cardreader chip is probably also connected to this hub because box itself is connected via one usb cable only.

There is also activity led on this box and this led is blinking all the time nevertheless is there card inserted or not

This is relevant dmesg output (after modprobe usb-storage)

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb-storage 2-4.4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 2-4.4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 6

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ICSI     IC1100        CF 2.5b PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

scsi 4:0:0:1: Direct-Access     ICSI     IC1100        MS 2.5b PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

scsi 4:0:0:2: Direct-Access     ICSI     IC1100    MMC/SD 2.5b PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

scsi 4:0:0:3: Direct-Access     ICSI     IC1100        SM 2.5b PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

sd 4:0:0:1: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 4:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

sd 4:0:0:2: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 4:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

sd 4:0:0:3: [sdg] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 4:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

----------

## Nordog

[Sorry for the delay; work related issues]

Could you do one things for me. After you do a "modprobe usb-storage" could you connect whatever you can to your device (memory cards, etc) and post your output of "ls -la /dev/sd*" and/or "ls -la /dev/sg*".

----------

## kaius

1. empty reader 

tux ~ # ls -la /dev/sd*

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  0 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sda

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  1 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sda1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  2 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sda2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  4 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sda4

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  5 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sda5

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  6 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sda6

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 16 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdb

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 17 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdb1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 32 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdc

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 33 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdc1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 34 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdc2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 35 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdc3

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 36 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdc4

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 48 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdd

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 64 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sde

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 80 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdf

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 96 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdg

tux ~ # ls -la /dev/sg*

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 0 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sg0

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 1 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sg1

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 2 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sg2

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 3 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sg3

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 4 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sg4

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 5 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sg5

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 6 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sg6

2. mp3 player inserted into reader usb port

tux ~ # ls -la /dev/sd*

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,   0 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sda

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,   1 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sda1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,   2 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sda2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,   4 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sda4

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,   5 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sda5

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,   6 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sda6

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  16 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdb

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  17 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdb1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  32 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdc

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  33 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdc1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  34 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdc2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  35 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdc3

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  36 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdc4

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  48 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdd

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  64 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sde

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  80 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdf

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  96 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdg

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 128 Aug 17 18:10 /dev/sdi <- recognized and automounted by KDE

tux ~ # ls -la /dev/sg*

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 0 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sg0

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 1 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sg1

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 2 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sg2

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 3 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sg3

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 4 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sg4

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 5 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sg5

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 6 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sg6

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 7 Aug 17 18:10 /dev/sg7

3. SD inserted tux ~ # ls -la /dev/sd*

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  0 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sda

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  1 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sda1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  2 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sda2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  4 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sda4

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  5 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sda5

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  6 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sda6

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 16 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdb

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 17 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdb1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 32 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdc

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 33 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdc1

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 34 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdc2

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 35 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdc3

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 36 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdc4

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 48 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdd

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 64 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sde

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 80 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdf

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 96 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sdg

tux ~ # ls -la /dev/sg*

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 0 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sg0

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 1 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sg1

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 2 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sg2

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 3 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sg3

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 4 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sg4

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 5 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sg5

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 6 Aug 17  2007 /dev/sg6

as you see nothing   :Evil or Very Mad: 

PS

Yes, I have 3 harddisks (sda, sdb and sdc)

----------

## Nordog

Wow, I really dunno what to suggest. Do you have any experience using the device with any other distros? Or maybe with genkernel?

It's gotta be a kernel related issue. Do you have your x86 kernel config file lying about still?

----------

## Ginta

I think I cannot help you with solving your problem, but I can tell you that you have to wait. It seems that this thread is very common and nowadays it is not known any way to solve it.

I have a laptop (Samsung R70) with internal card reader as well and I cannot have it working. I filed a bug in gentoo's bugzilla, and they told me that it seems that no interrupts are thrown when a card is inserted so they cannot do anything. You are not the one having this issue, and I *repeat* that I couldn't find anything to solve this, only to hope someone reverse engineer the windows drivers and do something for linux..

This is the link to gentoo's bugzilla's bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=185581

I hope this info would be useful to you  :Smile: 

Sorry, I can't do anything more, I already gave up investigating this issue  :Sad: 

----------

## kaius

I will give try to other distros - I'll try with some livecd's, probably x86 ones to to see any difference. 

I allready tried with gentoo minimal livecd (amd64) but nothing there.

And I dont have my old x86 config - I lost it with my old HD   :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT: tested with Suse install CD - nothing there also - I'm thinking is't reletated to mobo chipset somehow ? Old x86 was with VIA chips, new is using nv

----------

